
Washington Post Stopping Users Who Use Ad Blockers - Abundnce10
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/use-an-ad-blocker-the-washington-post-is-now-probably-blocking-you/
======
diosadentro
What's really funny about that is Adblock allows you to block ads that it
misses. Select the overlay on the page and the div popup and boom, ad blocked
and you can go about your business.

